# John Deere 333E



## raffystoneconst

after changing hydro hose that busted going to the cooling fan the skid steer is running hot. fan does turn and adjust to RPM as it should. all fluid levels are full.


----------



## JimVT

I did about the same and the oil got into the fins on the radiator and plugged it by collecting dust. it wasn't noticeable and the temp went up when working hard.
jim


----------



## raffystoneconst

After replacing the hose while the cab was lifted and floor board was out I did clean the air coils and pressure wash everything.


----------



## raffystoneconst

After replacing the hose while the cab was lifted and floor board was out I did clean the air coils and pressure wash everything. Is the a fan bypass valve that need resetting?


----------



## JimVT

mine wasn't on a skid steer so I can't help.


----------

